# Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??



## Upi (18. Dezember 2009)

Moin!
Ich habe die *Cormoran BLACK STAR* 9PiF 3000 im Laden gefunden und war gleich begeistert und Preis mit 106 € geht ja auch, hat hier schon einer die Rolle am Wasser getestet??

Ich habe eine Red die auch gut ist nur jetzt im Winter hab ich immer kalte Finger und ich hab mir ja noch nee Spinnrute gekauft und da sollte die dran Balzer IM 12 Spin 75 270cm

Ps. Im Laden hatten die nur die 3500 rech groß und die 2500 etwas klein also muß die 3000 doch passen


----------



## Nine (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Ich würde dir Raten keine Cormoran Rolle für diesen Preis zu kaufen,da bekommt man schon eine Daiwa,Penn,Shimano,Abu usw.Schau mal bei www.wobblerundco.de vielleicht findest du was.Kauf dir eine Daiwa Caldia ist der hammer absolut top Preisleistung.


----------



## bobbl (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Ich hasse ja Cormoranprodukte - nur schlechte Erfahrungen.
Aber im Laden hat die nen guten Eindruck gemacht


----------



## Upi (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

@Nine
Daiwa und Cormoran arbeiten doch zusammen oder nicht??
Die Daiwa Caldia ist aber ja auch gleich 70€ teurer
Ich hatte da auch noch eine Daiwa in der Hand mit Doppelkurbel Team-Daiwa gefiel mir auch recht gut.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Ich rate generell auch von Cormoranrollen ab, in diesem Fall nicht anders, aber nicht weil ich konkret Mängel benennen könnte, sondern weil Cormoran mit Rollen einfach verkackt hat.
Die haben sich zuviel geleistet mit Verarbeitungsmängeln, häufigen Defekten, dass sie in den nächsten 10 Jahren noch an ihrem schlechten Image zu lecken haben, was den Verkauf von Rollen angeht.
Eines muss man der von dir ausgesuchten Rolle lassen, sie sieht zumindest schweinegeil aus, ob sie was taugt, wir wissen es nicht, aber ich will es, um den Preis von 100 Euro, auch nicht testen müssen.
Da gibt es zuviele Alternativen, die kein Abenteuer sind.


----------



## grazy04 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Upi hier brauchste nach Cormoran Produkten nicht fragen  , 

Ich kann die Rolle ruhigem Gewissens empfehlen, ich konnte sie 3 Tage Probefischen und bin echt begeistert.

Ich hatte ne 2500er an einer SAVAGE GEAR MP PRO Predator  2.70m,  20-60g drann und werde ab Weihnachten stolzer Besitzer sein.


----------



## trixi-v-h (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Cormoran und Daiwa haben nur den Vertrieb gemeinsam ansonsten arbeiten die nicht zusammen,wenngleich einige neue Rollen von Cormoran grosse Ähnlichkeit mit denen von Daiwa aufweisen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Soooo geil sieht die nun auch nicht aus...
|kopfkrat
Büsschen langweilig schwarz, wie ich finde.

Wenn allerdings Cormoran mit diesen Rollen den Versuch starten will, an die Qualität der gleichnahmigen Rutenserie anzuknüpfen, dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die Rolle was taugt.

C. muss ja auch was machen. Allzu viele Rollen werden sie die letzten Jahre nicht verkauft haben, zumindest nicht an AB-User.
:m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Soooo geil sieht die nun auch nicht aus...
> |kopfkrat
> Büsschen langweilig schwarz, wie ich finde...


Stimmt, abwechslungsreich ist die Farbgebung sicherlich kein Stück, aber das ist nach meinem Geschmack und in Kombination mit dem Schwarz, finde ich das richtig gelungen. => edles Understatement:l, statt z.B. schwul, poppigem rot, wie bei einer Red Arc.



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ...Allzu viele Rollen werden sie die letzten Jahre nicht verkauft haben, zumindest nicht an AB-User.
> :m..



Nee, an AB- User nicht und ansonsten dürfte sich das auch in engen Grenzen halten, wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass wir hier im AB, auch nur den Querschnitt der Anglerschaft repräsentieren.


----------



## trixi-v-h (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Ich bin auch in anderen Angelforen aktiv und habe festgestellt das dort nicht so oft Daiwa oder Shimano als Kaufempfehlung ins Spiel gebracht werden. Da wird auch schnell mal Balzer,DAM und eben auch Cormoran,also hier schon fast geächtete Marken,empfohlen und gelobt. Wenn Cormoran nur so viel Müll baut wie hier stets beschrieben,wie kann man so so grosse Marktanteile gewinnen? Ich selbst hatte am Anfang sehr viel Gerät von denen,Ruten,Rollen und auch Zubehör. Anfangs,vor knapp 20 Jahren, noch in der unteren bis mittleren Preislage und ich habe noch einiges was so funktioniert wie damals. Bei den Rollen waren es die Reel No.1 und auch die alte Black Star.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> ...Anfangs,vor knapp 20 Jahren, noch in der unteren bis mittleren Preislage und ich habe noch einiges was so funktioniert wie damals. Bei den Rollen waren es die Reel No.1 und auch die alte Black Star.



Ja, das stimmt, *früher*.
Ich habe auch noch eine Reel Nr.1 LNP und die finde ich richtig geil zum Spinnfischen, weil sie eine sensationell niedrige Übersetzung von 3,6 : 1, bei dem damals üblichen Spulendurchmesser hat, ergo ein Minischnureinzug, der einem erlaubt, Köder spielend langsam zu führen.
Auch die alten Carbo- Star und manche Blackstar- Ruten waren für ihren Preis sensationell gute Ruten, um die man sich heute gerne, am Gebrauchtmarkt kloppt.
Aber nach Ende der 90- ziger sah ich zumindest, Cormoran nur noch im Talflug, das Preisniveau weitgehend stabil, aber unterirdische Qualität.
Ob sie diesen Talflug nun beendet und sich wieder im Griff haben?

Balzer hat analog zu Cormoran sicher auch gewaltig Kundschaft eingebüßt, weil sie ähnlich Mist verzapften. Bei denen habe ich aber den Eindruck, dass sie wie DAM, wieder stark im kommen sind und bei der Produktqualität ordentlich anziehen.
Ich würde mich jedenfalls wieder trauen eine Rolle von Balzer zu kaufen, was ich von Cormoran noch nicht behaupten kann.
Bis ich wieder eine Rolle von einen der beiden Marken kaufe, wird es allerdings noch ein wenig dauern, da lasse ich im Moment noch anderen den Vortritt und schaue interessiert, wie es denen ergeht.:q
Da kann man wieder exemplarisch dran sehen, wie schwer es ist, wenn man sich's einmal mit den Kunden versaut hat.


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Cormoran Rollen wackeln doch schon im Katalog! :q

Ruten und Bekleidung kann man von der Marke mit dem bösen schwarzen Vogel durchaus kaufen. Was aber an sich für einen Angler ja eine Zumutung darstellt, sich mit dem Vieh zu zieren.

Aber für das Geld gibt es deutlich bessere Rollen, oder eben die gleich Qualität für einen Bruchteil des Preises.

Und: Cormoran und Daiwa haben in Deutschland den gleichen Vertrieb. Das ist aber auch schon alles, was die beiden Marken eint.


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Servus. Ich fische jetzt seit einigen Jahren nur Cormoran Rollen und hab kein einziges Problem damit. Alle laufen wie am ersten Tag obwohl ich nicht alle 14 tage öle oder fette. Warum soll ich mir ne Freilaufrolle für 100 oder 200euro kaufen wenn meine Cormaxx um 20 euro super laufen. Außerdem hat man ja Garantie auf die Dinger.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Bei Kleinteilen hat Comoran eine gute Qualität zum unschlagbaren Preis. Ich finde es in solchen Diskussionen immer wieder schade, dass die Säue -Shimano, Daiwa, DAM und in diesem Fall Comoran- immer schon geschlachtet sind bevor sie überhaupt einer in der Hand gehabt hat. Das Comoran keine eigenen Rollenserien entwickelt liegt wohl bei der Betrachtung der Bilder auf der Hand, ebenso wie man von einer Rolle in der Preiskategorie keine Wunderdinge erwarten kann. Die technischen Daten klingen zunächst mal gut, für mich ist der letztlich entscheidene Faktor, wie die Rolle Schnur verlegt, weil das bei den Rollen von C., die ich bisher in der Hand hatte ein echtes Manko war.

Letztlich wird wohl nur eins wirklich Auskunft geben können: Einige Leute müssen die Rolle kaufen und ihre Erfahrungen posten. Ich bin es nicht.


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Du kannst mir nicht einreden, dass diese Rollen kein Spiel á la Wurfpassung haben. Alleine der Sechskant der Kurbelachse hat ein Spiel, wie eine ausgeleierte Stalltüre und das ab Werk. Bei sowas hört es sich bei mir auf, bevor es anfängt anzufangen.

Dann cormaxxen, wer will, mit meiner Tica Sportera für um die 80,- € habe keinen solchen Verdruß!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Bis ich wieder eine Rolle von einen der beiden Marken kaufe, wird es allerdings noch ein wenig dauern, da lasse ich im Moment noch anderen den Vortritt und schaue interessiert, wie es denen ergeht.:q


Man kann das auch noch viel pragmatischer betrachten, vor allem wenn man sich wirklich des besten P/L-Verhältnisses bedienen will.
Das, was Cormoran, Balzer, DAM usw. an "günstigen" Rollen und Einsteigerrollen anbieten, ist ja auch nicht gerade für 5 oder 11 EUR zu haben. 
Und die Konkurrenz ist eben da:
1) Von Shimano mit den Catana, Nexave, Exage auf unter 40 EUR.
2) Von Ryobi/Spro mit der Ecusima/Passion.

Was man da für 25-45 EUR bekommt, das setzt Maßstäbe.
Und wer will sich denn dann für seine evtl. sehr knappen EURonen was anderes billig-wackelndes holen?
Selbst Daiwa kann in dem Bereich nicht mithalten, gegen die beiden genannten ist das nur "Plünnkram". 
Gerade wenn man wenig Geld zur Verfügung hat, finde ich es wichtig, seine 30 oder 40 EURonen richtig auszugeben! :m

Und was mir schon sehr oft aufgefallen ist: Mit minderwertigem Gerät kann man gerade Einsteigern, Anfängern, Kindern oder der besseren Hälfte das Angeln (insbesondere Wurfangeln) schnell verleiden, und das kann sehr ärgerlich sein, wenn die erst so tolle Motivation wegen einer Billigrolle stirbt, Schnurtüdel oder Bügelumklapper nur mal genannt. Mit wie üblen Zitronen hat man dann wegen einer Einsparung von einigen EUR gehandelt, wie hoch ist der personelle Frust-Schaden dann hinterher?


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Servus. Für mich ist das relativ einfach. Wenn ich eine Rolle jetzt 6 oder 7 Jahre Fische und sie einwandfrei läuft kein wackeln oder ruckeln der Bremse kein quietschen oder knarren auftritt, dann ist das für mich eine gute Rolle egal welcher Marke oder Preisklasse. Aus fertig so einfach ist das.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Für mich ist das relativ einfach. Wenn ich eine Rolle jetzt 6 oder 7 Jahre Fische und sie einwandfrei läuft kein wackeln oder ruckeln der Bremse kein quietschen oder knarren auftritt, dann ist das für mich eine gute Rolle egal welcher Marke oder Preisklasse. Aus fertig so einfach ist das.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Wenn es denn so ist, siehst du das nicht alleine so und wirst von uns allen Beifall ernten, bloß die Vergangenheit, hat mir anderes gezeigt und bei der Rolle, um die es gerade hier im Thread geht, haben wir wohl alle ein Problem => die gibt's noch nicht lange genug, von daher wird's schwer zu sagen, ob sie was taugt.


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Servus. Meine ersten Cormax Freilaufrollen waren auch ganz neu am Markt. Nur mein Händler hat gesagt probiers aus wenn du nicht zufrieden bist bring wieder bekommst dein Geld zurück. Also ausprobiert zufrieden und nicht zurückgegeben.  2 Browning rollen ausprobiert schleifendes geräusch sofort zurückgebracht und Geld wiederbekommen. Wobei ich jetzt Browning nicht verteufeln will nur die 2 Rollen waren Müll. Würde mir jedoch auch wieder Browning kaufen wenns passt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was man da für 25-45 EUR bekommt, das setzt Maßstäbe.


 

So ist das. Gerade im unteren Segment gibt es massive Qualitätsunterschiede. Sollte man gar nicht denken, ist aber so. 

Und ich habe mit den "billigeren" DAM (neue Finessa, Quick Original), Mitchell (Avocet) und vor allem auch Cormoran keine besonders guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Und was die Firmen vielleicht gar noch nicht gemerkt haben:

Der Kunde generalisiert: Warum sollte ich mich bei einer höherwertigen Rolle für eine Firma entscheiden, die mich schon bei den Mid-Budget-Rollen nicht überzeugt hat?
Ist vielleicht mal eine ganz neue Logik. Aber lieber kaufe ich mir aufgrund guter Erfahrungen mit der Passion-Serie eine bessere (teurere) Rolle von Spro als von DAM und Cormoran, von Balzer will ich mal gar nicht reden.


----------



## Upi (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

OH Jemine!!! Da hab ich aber wieder etwas in Brand gerührt!!!

@ Andal
Also ich hab an der Rolle-Kurbelachse kein Spiel spüren können und auch beim schnellem durchdrehen und laufen lassen keine unwucht so wie bei manch anderen Rollen die sich wie eine Exenterscheibe winden.

@ Sensitivfischer
Die Farbe passt auch so schön zu der Balzer Rute.

Wenn ich die Rolle wieder zurück geben kann, dann werde ich sie hohlen um auch die Schnurverlegebild zu testen und hier Bilder zeigen!!!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Ich habe die Rolle in der Hand gehabt und gekurbelt wie ein Bekloppter.
Also vom Wackeln oder Spiel hab ich nix gemerkt.#c

Von der Verabeitung her macht Sie einen guten Einduck.


----------



## Tino (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Cormoran und Daiwa haben nur den Vertrieb gemeinsam ansonsten arbeiten die nicht zusammen,wenngleich einige neue Rollen von Cormoran grosse Ähnlichkeit mit denen von Daiwa aufweisen.





Die Daiwas und Cormoranrollen haben sehr wohl einige Elemente die sich nicht nur ähneln.Allein der Hohlbügel ist bei einigen Modellen von Cormoran übernommen worden.Bei einigen Bauteilen ist die Materialdicke,wie Spulenachse auch verdammt ähnlich.Abgekupfert oder nicht ist doch egal,wenn es dem Angler zugute kommt.
Mein Händler vertreibt beide Marken und ich habe mir schon öfters beide Innenleben ansehen können.
Vom großen wackeln habe ich auch noch nichts bemerkt.
Da sind einige andere Hersteller in dieser Preisklasse weiter vorne als Cormoran,was das wackeln betrifft.

Ich finde auch das seit 2005 oder 2006 die Rollen bei Cormoran um einiges besser geworden sind wie zu früheren Zeiten.


----------



## Upi (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Hallo ich brauche noch mehr Input um mich zu entscheiden!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Upi schrieb:


> Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 im Laden gefunden und war gleich begeistert und Preis mit 106 € geht ja auch


Mal so gesagt:  Preis mit 106 €  ist schlichtweg Müll. 30--39 EUR wäre in Ordnung. 
Schlechter kannst Du Dein Geld nicht ausgeben. #d


----------



## Upi (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

@AngelDet
Das ist aber Hart 30-39€
Weist Du denn wie die von innen aussieht, was hat die für ein Getriebe etc. wie ist die Schnurverlegung und das Gehäuse ist doch auch aus Metall, somit doch auch verwindungssteif. Ich will mir kein Schrott kaufen.


----------



## grazy04 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mal so gesagt:  Preis mit 106 €  ist schlichtweg Müll. 30--39 EUR wäre in Ordnung.
> Schlechter kannst Du Dein Geld nicht ausgeben. #d



Gibts da Fakten für oder iss das nur weil Cormoran drauf steht ???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Das ist,weil man eine Haufen bewährte und gescheite Rollen für das kleine Geld bekommt, die erwiesenener bewährtermaßen gut taugen! #6

Du mußt mal sehen, dass Du für ca. 60 EUR eine Ryobi Applause (resp. ähnliche) oder ca. 70 EUR eine ähnlich gute ABU 700 bekommst. 
Und etwas verspielter-luxuriös für ab etwas über 100 EUR eine Shimano Technium o.ä., ab 170 EUR eine Shimano Rarenium.
Gerade bei den ersteren Rollen mußt du lange suchen und einige Hunderter mehr ausgeben, um da noch besser zu werden.

Und in dem Marktszenario will Cormoran für irgendeinen Aufguss ihrer bisher (fast) immer stark verunglückten Rollen soviel Geld für eine Rolle aufrufen? #d
Irgendwie haben da einige Hersteller und Anbieter immer noch nicht mitbekommen, dass wir im Zeitalter Internet, Forenkommunikation und Preisaustausch+beratung, sowie globaler Markt leben.


----------



## August (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Schon wieder so ein Cormoran Gespräch he he die unendliche Geschichte geht wieder weiter 

ich Persönlich würde einfach keine Cormoran Kaufen im moment egal wie gut die ist einfach Hasskappe auf die Jungs hatte einige schlechte erfahrungen machen müssen bevor ich mich dazu entschlossen hatte nur noch qualitativ Hochwertiges material zu Kaufen 

mal ne andere Frage was willst du mit der Rolle machen ???????

Spinnfischen öfter mal ans Wasser oder würklich nur 3-5 mal im Jahr benutzen 

also wenn du oft ans wasser gehst solte das meterial Zuverlässig sein und herumexperimentieren nach dem motto ist sie jetzt besser die qualität oder K...t der Vogel mir shon wieder auf den Kopf würde ich Lassen 

ich Besitze auch noch einige Cormoran Black star CM Ruten aber die sind noch aus der zeit wo die Serie für Qualität Stand und Billig waren diese dinge Damals shon nicht zu DM Zeiten 

andersherum kannst du dir die Rolle ja kaufen und uns nach nem Jahr berichten wie es dir ergangen ist dann sind wir Vieleicht schlauer


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Upi schrieb:


> @AngelDet
> Das ist aber Hart 30-39€
> Weist Du denn wie die von innen aussieht, was hat die für ein Getriebe etc. wie ist die Schnurverlegung und das Gehäuse ist doch auch aus Metall, somit doch auch verwindungssteif. Ich will mir kein Schrott kaufen.


Sowas gab es als Vorlaufer, irgendwas mit Magnesia 11 PIF.
Ich hab mir die Rolle mal angeschaut und gekurbelt, und trotz der hochtrabenden Werbung war die arg dicht an der Schrottgrenze, keinesfalls verwindungssteifer als eine reine Kunststoff-Shimano oder Kunststoff-Ecusima/Passion.

Der wichtige Punkt ist doch der: Hat der Hersteller das drauf, oder bastelt der irgendwas zusammen und schreibt was zusammen? Die allermeisten Anbieter haben sowas zusammengestoppeltes zu verkaufen, was sich toll liest, aber hinterher stimmt das eben nicht oder nur zur Hälfte. Die bauen darauf, dass der Kunde das schluckt, sei es aus Unwissenheit oder Bequemlichkeit.

Wer seine EURonen (oder TEURonen) optimal sparsam ausgeben will, der wird sich nur sehr vorsichtig und kontrolliert auf solche Experimente einlassen. 
Selbst das Fernabsatzgestz schützt einen nicht davor, sich einigen gelinden Müll zu bestellen und mangels sofortigen Austestmöglichkeiten dann doch drauf sitzenzubleiben und zu löhnen.


----------



## grazy04 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

jetzt sind wir ja bei 60-70€ untere Grenze und 170€ oben da passen die 106 ja genau rein ...... Naj wie auch immer, Ich hatte die Rolle 3 Tage zum testen (wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben) und im Vergleich zur Red Arc z.B, die ich auch habe, ist sie von Beginn an leiser und muss nicht nachgefettet werden oder sowas  (ach die iss ja 25€ billiger.... ) und nein ich kann sie nicht mit ner Shimano vergleichen da ich keine habe, die 3Tage Testfischen haben mich jedenfalls überzeugt. Hast Du die Rolle auch testen können oder kannste Cormoran nur nicht leiden


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Ich hatte wie schon gesagt das Vormodell mal inspiziert, und da stimmte einfach nichts so richtig. Bei einer Rolle ist es ja nur nicht die Schmierung und sanfte Lauf. Insgesamt macht erst die runde Benutzbarkeit einer Rolle den richtigen Angelspaß, und ein Gefühl von Verläßlichkeit und Solidität, was rüberkommen muss.
So Schnur auswerfen und wieder einholen können sie alle. Sogar irgendwie schick aussehen und gute Papierwerte mitbringen. Das diese Cormoran jetzt trendgerecht als Daiwa-Kopie schwarz ist, ist auch verdächtig, ein Mode-Mitschwimmer. Was die Rolle dann wirklich hält, das sieht man dann später. 

Die Historie spricht auch ein gewichtig Wörtchen mit - wo noch nichts gutes rauskam, kommt auch nicht einfach mal eben so was bei raus. Einfach sehr unwahrscheinlich. Sind eben keine günstigen Daiwa Kopien - leider.

Wenn Du die Rolle gut findest und jetzt dauerhaft ein paar Jahre fischt, kannst Du ja einen hoffentlich positiven Testbericht hier schreiben.


----------



## trixi-v-h (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Mit anderen Worten, Hände weg von der Vogelmarke weil die auch in Zukunft nichts gescheites bauen. #q


----------



## grazy04 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bei einer Rolle ist es ja nur nicht die Schmierung und sanfte Lauf. Insgesamt macht erst die runde Benutzbarkeit einer Rolle den richtigen Angelspaß, und ein Gefühl von Verläßlichkeit und Solidität, was rüberkommen muss.
> _
> Stimmt!_
> 
> ...




Testbericht kommt sicher (aber wohl nicht erst in ein paar Jahren, ich bin so vergesslich)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

@Det

Ganz so negativ würde ich das nicht sehen. Da braucht es lediglich einen unternehmerischen Weitblick, der erkennt, dass man mit dem Billigzeug auf Dauer keinen Blumentopf gewinnt. Und wenn man dann beschließt, ordentliche Rollen herstellen zu lassen (von "Bauen" rede ich gar nicht, bauen tut die keiner mehr selbst), dann kann sich die Marke innerhalb kurzer Zeit durchaus vom Billigheimer zu einem guten Anbieter wandeln.

Siehe Spro. Gabs die vor 15 Jahren eigentlich schon? Und jetzt bauen sie ne abgewandelte Applause (oder ist´s ne Zauber?), haben, um dies tun zu dürfen, ein paar Scheinchen hingeblättert und dazu noch gewaltig die Werbemaschine angeworfen - und fertig ist das Erfolgsmodell "Red Arc". Warum sollte Cormoran nicht ebensolche Strategien verfolgen? Eine Serie mit anständiger Qualität und eine präsente Werbestrategie: Warum sollte C., wenn sie es drauf anlegen, den Namen "Black Star" (einen guten Klang hat er ja) nicht so zum "Standard" machen können, wie Spro es mit den Arcs gelungen ist?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ...Siehe Spro. Gabs die vor 15 Jahren eigentlich schon? ...



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, denn ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass ich in den 80-ziger bis Anfang der 90zigern mit Spro was zu schaffen gehabt hätte.
Dann legte ich eine mehrjährige Pause ein, in der ich zwar angeln ging, aber maximal 6- mal pro Jahr und den Angelgerätemarkt völlig aus den Augen verlor, denn ich informierte mich nicht was es gerade gab, brauchte auch nichts, sah kein Angelgeschäft mehr von innen.
Als ich wieder richtig zu angeln begann und mein Hobby wieder intensivierte, da gab es dann Spro, von denen ich nie zuvor was gehört oder gesehen hatte.|bigeyes 
Dafür war Silstar weg, irgendwann in meiner Angelpause hatte es die vom Markt gefegt.


----------



## Upi (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

@ August
Ich will die hauptsächlich zum Spinfischen einsetzen (20-30 mal im Jahr) aber wenn ich das hier lese und vielleicht liegt die heute unterm Baum dann werde ich die auch beim Ansitz benutzen um zu Testen zb. Aal, Zander, Hecht und Schleien also alles was mit Pose und auf Grund zu erbeuten ist.


----------



## August (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

also bei 20-30 mal im Jahr kann ich nur sagen falsche Rolle dann lieber ne Rarenium nehmen 

denke mal wenn dein Händler beide haben sollte dann kannst du ruhig ein Vergleich der beiden machen


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Nine schrieb:


> Ich würde dir Raten keine Cormoran Rolle für diesen Preis zu kaufen,da bekommt man schon eine Daiwa,Penn,Shimano,Abu usw.Schau mal bei www.wobblerundco.de vielleicht findest du was.Kauf dir eine Daiwa Caldia ist der hammer absolut top Preisleistung.



Dann zähl doch mal bitte alles auf was du hattest von Cormoran ???
Oder ist das wieder so in Posting : Ich kenne die Rolle zwar nicht aber !!!!!

Teilweise ist das ja wahrer Rufmord was hier abgeht.

Ich bezweifel mal ganz stark das die meisten die Rolle in der Hand gehabt oder sogar stolzer Besitzer sind
Vieleicht mal gesehen im Katalog.????

Wahre Berichte vieleicht sogar mit Foto das ist Hilfreich.
Der Rest ist vollkommender Blösinn.

Es giebt selbst von den ach so Hochgelobten Firmen  reichlich Schrott.

Ich kann mich errinnern das viele sagten it kauf dir die Penn GTI !!!Kauf sie dir ,das ist die Rolle für Norge !!!
Hat keine 2 Stunden gehalten beim Naturköder angeln.
Komischer Weise hat eine Kogha Lago den Urlaub gerettet.

Ich könnte noch einiges schreiben zu den Top Marken !!!

Meine Ansicht ist : Wer mit den erfragten Artikeln keine Erfahrung hat sollte besser garnicht irgend ein Komentar dazu posten.#h


----------



## Pit der Barsch (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich hasse ja Cormoranprodukte - nur schlechte Erfahrungen.
> Aber im Laden hat die nen guten Eindruck gemacht



Welche Produkte hattest DU ??
Fakten !


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Hm, für den Preis hätte ich mir lieber eine Daiwa Exceler 3000 E geholt....
gibs zudem mancherorts für weniger!

Oder eine Shimano Technium FB, wird auch besser sein...


----------



## Khaane (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Vom Design her wirkt die Cormoran recht einfach, aber durchaus mit Charme. (ich mag das Design)

Blind kaufen würde ich mir die Rolle nicht, evtl. ist die Rolle aber durchaus brauchbar, man müsste das Teil einem ausgiebigen Praxistest und einer kompletten Demontage unterziehen, um zu schauen ob sie hält, was sie verspricht.

Direkt verteufeln ist trotz der eklatanten Qualitätsmängel in der Vergangenheit nicht gut - Ich glaube in den letzten Jahren ist der Trend vermehrt zu hochwertigem Angelgeschirr gewechselt, vllt. hat Cormoran genau hier nachgelegt.

Wenn die Rolle jedoch eine Sechskant-Kurbel hat, so wäre sie für mich persönlich nichts - Fische nur äußerst ungern mit Steckkurbeln.

PS: Evtl. liest ja ein Cormoran-Mitarbeiter mit und möchte mir ein Testspielzeug zu Weihnachten schenken.


----------



## Upi (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

@ Khaane 
Was meinst du damit, vielleicht die Achse der Kurbel die durch das Gehäuse geht? Die sind doch bei fast alle Sechskantig zumindest bei meinen Rollen ein paar sind auch Vierkantig und einige muß ich komplett raus drehen ohne das Schräubchen auf der Gegenseite, was ist da so schlimm?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Cormoran und Daiwa haben nur den Vertrieb gemeinsam ansonsten arbeiten die nicht zusammen,wenngleich einige neue Rollen von Cormoran grosse Ähnlichkeit mit denen von Daiwa aufweisen.


 
mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr hier alle nur Binsenwaisheiten verbreitet oder ob irgendjemand ahnung hat von dem was er hier schreibt....
das geht nicht persönlich gegen dich trixi, aber dein post hat mir am "besten" gefallen...

wer von euch weiß denn viel viele werke es überhaupt für rollen gibt??

das tica, ryobi, spro z.b. aus der selben fabrik kommen und z.t. sogar das SELBE innenleben haben.....

das die melissa von spro eigentlich eine daiwa ist, nur andere aufdrucke hat...


es ist natürlich immer leicht den anderen "nach dem maul" zu quatschen, nur ist irgendjemand von euch aus der branche??
ha jemand von euch beruflich damit zu tun???

ich war 2 jahre im vertrieb für eine qualitätsmarke (weder cormoran noch daiwa...) in ganz deutschland unterwegs und zufällig auch beruflich immernoch in dieser branche unterwegs, deshalb mein interesse an euren waisheiten...

frohes fest.

mirco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Dann zähl doch mal bitte alles auf was du hattest von Cormoran ???
> Oder ist das wieder so in Posting : Ich kenne die Rolle zwar nicht aber !!!!!
> 
> Teilweise ist das ja wahrer Rufmord was hier abgeht.
> ...


 #6#6#6#r|stolz:|good:


----------



## trixi-v-h (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

@ bootsangler
meine Aussage betraf die offizielle Version,welche ich direkt von einem Aussendienstler bekommen habe als ich vor ca.3 Jahren den Aufdruck Daiwa-Cormoran auf dem Thekenkatalog bei meinem Händler gesehen habe. Ich bin aber nicht so in der Gerätebranche involviert um es 100% bestätigen zu können,glaube und hoffe aber das er es weiss(wusste).


----------



## Tino (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Boot angler schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr hier alle nur Binsenwaisheiten verbreitet oder ob irgendjemand ahnung hat von dem was er hier schreibt....
> das geht nicht persönlich gegen dich trixi, aber dein post hat mir am "besten" gefallen...
> 
> wer von euch weiß denn viel viele werke es überhaupt für rollen gibt??
> ...



Du laberst aber auch nur um den heissen Brei rum.
Wen interessiert ernsthaft wieviele Fabriken es gibt.

Das sagt ja nun auch nicht die Welt aus, das du als ''Klinkenputzer'' für ne renomierte Firma unterwegs warst.
Das ist ja nun kein Kriterium hier ein auf grossen Ahnunghaber zu machen.
Cormoran hat auch Aussendienstler,denke ich. 
Die haben dann keine Ahnung denke ich,weil die ja solche Schei$$e verkaufen.

Hast du solche Rollen lange Zeit gefischt? Mal die Materialien und Qualität des Innenlebens mit anderen im direkten Vergleich,bewertet.

Dann würden,nicht nur mich,mal deine *selbstgemachten Erfahrungen* und oder Weisheiten brennend interessieren.

Komm DU doch mal mit Fakten rüber,die dem TS wirklich helfen.
Materialvergleiche und Fertigungstoleranzen im direkten Vergleich.
Ich habe einige Zeit in einem Angelladen nen bisschen geholfen und konnte mir etliche Rollen an- und reinschauen.
Wir( der Besitzer und ich) haben öfter im direkten Vergleich zwei unterschiedliche Rollen aufgemacht ,nur aus Neugier und Interesse.
Trotzdem mach ich hier nicht auf dicke Hose.
Weil ich es nur aus eigener Neugier gemacht hab.
Ich habe auch Marken kennengelernt die ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen würde,hüte mich aber mich sooo weit rauszulehnen nur weil ich mal im Angelladen in ein paar Rollen reingeguckt habe.

Nichts für ungut,Mirco,aber sonderlich helfen tut solch ein klugsch...... auch nicht.


----------



## Khaane (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Upi schrieb:


> @ Khaane
> Was meinst du damit, vielleicht die Achse der Kurbel die durch das Gehäuse geht? Die sind doch bei fast alle Sechskantig zumindest bei meinen Rollen ein paar sind auch Vierkantig und einige muß ich komplett raus drehen ohne das Schräubchen auf der Gegenseite, was ist da so schlimm?



Steckkurbeln haben im Gegensatz zu Schraubkurbeln Spiel, zudem kannst du davon ausgehen, wenn eine Rolle eine Steckkurbel hat, der Rest des Getriebes entsprechend günstig gefertigt ist.

Einzig an großen Brandungsrollen tolerierbar.

Ist aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Upi (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Danke Dir Khaane


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Khaane schrieb:


> Steckkurbeln haben im Gegensatz zu Schraubkurbeln Spiel, zudem kannst du davon ausgehen, wenn eine Rolle eine Steckkurbel hat, der Rest des Getriebes entsprechend günstig gefertigt ist.


 

Versteh ich nicht. Steckkurbeln haben ein Gewinde, in das eine Schraube muss. Schraubkurbeln haben ebenfalls ein Gewinde als Gegenpart. Wo soll da der qualitative Unterschied sein?
|kopfkrat


----------



## FehmarnAngler (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Khaane schrieb:


> Steckkurbeln haben im Gegensatz zu Schraubkurbeln Spiel, zudem kannst du davon ausgehen, wenn eine Rolle eine Steckkurbel hat, der Rest des Getriebes entsprechend günstig gefertigt ist.
> 
> Einzig an großen Brandungsrollen tolerierbar.
> 
> Ist aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache.


 


Shimano Stradic&Technium, Daiwa Exceler (Plus) haben ne Steckkurbel, und da ist nix im Getriebe minderwertig (zumindestens bei der Exceler) |kopfkrat

Das mit dem Spiel kann ich aber bezeugen, besonders manche Steck-Schnellklappkurbeln wackeln extrem nervig. |evil:


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Tino schrieb:


> Du laberst aber auch nur um den heissen Brei rum.
> Wen interessiert ernsthaft wieviele Fabriken es gibt.



Ich glaube, Du hast da was mißverstanden.

Ziemlich sicher ist doch, dass ab und an heftigst über die Qualitäten von zwei verschiedenen Rollen/Herstellern gestritten wird, obgleich die aus der selben Produktion sind. Wohlmöglich sogar baugleich, bis auf die Kurbel und die Farbe.

Bei den Autos hat der Ford Ranger z.B. deutlich schlechtere Kritiken als der Mazda B. Beide sind aber absolut baugleich, vielleicht sogar hintereinander vom Band gelaufen und unterscheiden sich nur durch den Namen und das Firmenzeichen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Tino schrieb:


> Du laberst aber auch nur um den heissen Brei rum.
> Wen interessiert ernsthaft wieviele Fabriken es gibt.
> 
> Das sagt ja nun auch nicht die Welt aus, das du als ''Klinkenputzer'' für ne renomierte Firma unterwegs warst.
> ...


 


Also erstmal möchte ich dir sagen das du für dein Alter ein absolut unverschämtes Verhalten an den Tag legst.
Ich habe hier niemanden Persönlich angegriffen, sondern darauf aufmerksam gemacht das doch bitte diejenigen die keine ahnung von DIESER Rolle haben und lediglich Cormoran nicht mögen besser ihre "Waisheiten" für sich behalten.

2. Wäre ich vorsichtig mit aussagen wie:

Cormoran hat auch Aussendienstler,denke ich. 
Die haben dann keine Ahnung denke ich,weil die ja solche Schei$$e verkaufen.

Denn vielleicht ließt ja einer von denen mit und kennt den Laden wo du ja  " ein wenig Ausgeholfen" hast....
könnte sich schlecht für die konditionen des Ladens auswirken wenn man solche aussagen in der öffentlichkeit tätigt...

Mein bester Kumpel hat seit 5 Jahren ein Angelgeschäft und seit 5 Jahren bin ich fast täglich vor Ort und habe so manche Rolle länger gefischt und so manchen Test gemacht, allerdings spielt sich das bei mir in einer anderen Preisklasse ab.

Deshalb habe ich zu besagter Rolle nichts gesagt, denn das kann ich mir verkneifen irgendwas über ein produkt zu sagen das ich nicht kenne...

MEINE aussage war das Cormoran mittlerweile wesendlich besser ist als der Ruf, und so manche andere Firma mittlerweile in die Tasche steckt.

Nun wünsche ich insbesondere DIR noch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten rutsch und viiiel gesundheit für 2010...


mirco


----------



## trixi-v-h (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

@ Ralle 24
kann das mit den unterschiedlichen Kritiken nicht genauso sein wie bei den Angelgeräten? Die eine Firma hatte ja auch einen schlechten Ruf was die Qualität angeht und dann ist selbstverständlich auch in Zukunft alles Müll was die bauen,egal ob es den Tatsachen entspricht oder nicht. Desweiteren wer macht denn die Vergleiche? Meist sind es doch auch die entsprechenden "Fachzeitschriften". Oder hast du schon mal erlebt das ein Fahrzeug aus dem VW-Konzern in gewissen Blättern nicht den Testsieg holt, selbst wenn dann Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden müssen.


----------



## Khaane (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Shimano Stradic&Technium, Daiwa Exceler (Plus) haben ne Steckkurbel, und da ist nix im Getriebe minderwertig (zumindestens bei der Exceler) |kopfkrat
> 
> Das mit dem Spiel kann ich aber bezeugen, besonders manche Steck-Schnellklappkurbeln wackeln extrem nervig. |evil:



Das ist relativ, schau dir mal die Getriebequalität der Shimano mit Schraubkurbel an.
Oben ist die Technium FB unten die Stradic FI.

Was aber am meisten stört, ist das häufig anzutreffende Spiel in der Kurbelaufnahme, bei der Schraubkurbel hat man maximal ein Getriebespiel, was relativ minimal ausfällt.







Quelle: http://daily-fishing.ru/images/cms/pages/tec5.jpg





Quelle: http://daily-fishing.ru/images/cms/pages/1/st5.jpg

Zurück zum Thema, man sollte sich die Cormoran zumindest im Laden angeschaut haben, um mitzureden. Klar haben die in der Vergangenheit viel Mist verzapft, aber evtl. zählt das angesprochene Modell ja nicht dazu und ist für den Preis eine Top-Rolle. 

Glaube ich persönlich zwar nicht, aber kann durchaus sein.

Bei Angelgerät kann man ziemlich sicher davon ausgehen, dass man das bekommt, wofür man bezahlt - Eine Oberklasse-Rolle für unter 100 € ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.
Häufig gibt es aber absolute Schnäppchen, wie zb. bei der Gerlinger-Aspire-Aktion, wo man für 170 € ne sehr gute Rolle bekommen hat. In meinen Augen der Preishammer dieses Jahres.


----------



## Tino (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

_

mirco_


Boot angler schrieb:


> Also erstmal möchte ich dir sagen das du für dein Alter ein absolut unverschämtes Verhalten an den Tag legst.*
> 
> Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
> Eine ehrliche Meinung ist oft nicht angenehm.Das dieses bei dir aufstösst ist schon verständlich.
> ...


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Servus. Ich möchte jetzt echt mal wissen ob alle die so auf Cormoran schimpfen wirklich alle eine "Schrott Cormoran" hatten oder nur vom Höhrensagen behaupten Cormoran baut nur müll. Ich habe Cormoran, Shimano in gebrauch und bin mit allen zufrieden und mich hat noch keine Rolle im stich gelassen. Ich habe auch schon Rollen gehabt mit denen ich nicht zufrrieden war wurden alle Anstandslos zurückgenommen. Würde ich auch nicht mehr kaufen. Mir ist egal was auf der Rolle draufsteht solange sie super läuft. Ich habe auf meiner Winklepicker ne 25er Cormax Freilaufrolle fische damit Schnurstärken zwichen 0,12 und 0,18 und hab noch keinen Fisch wegen der Bremse verloren nichtmal gößere Karpfen mit bis zu 4kilo. Also funzt die Bremse weil bei der Schnurstärke gibts kein wenn und aber ein Ruckeln der Bremse und die Montage ist ab. Wenn man weiß wie man eine Rolle zu behandeln hat klappts auch. Ich hab schon Shimano Baitrunner gesehen mit verbogener Spulenachse weil derjenige glaubte ne 25er Geflochtene einfach so Abreißen zu können alles zugedreht und gezogen bis die Achse verbogen war.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Khaane (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Ist doch ziemlich latte, ob einige Rollenmodelle aus der gleichen Fabrik rauskommen. Dies betrifft häufig die günstigeren Modelle, die im Auftrag gefertigt werden - Wichtig ist, *was* aus der Fabrik rauskommt.

Auf der einen Seite können umgelabelte Billigmodelle rauskommen, auf der anderen Seite in Auftrag gefertigte CNC-Komponenten, die zurück nach Japan gehen und dort zusammengesetzt werden.

Und was die Außendienstler angeht, die können nur das verkaufen was ihnen vorgesetzt wird, wenn sie sich weigern "Schrott" zu verkaufen, dann wirkt sich das negativ auf ihren Absatz aus und im Enddefekt auf den Arbeitsplatz.

Der überwältigende Teil wird die Fertigung und Designabteilung nicht zu Gesicht kriegen und wenn doch, haben sie keinerlei Handlungsmacht um auch nur das geringste in der Produktpolitik des jeweiligen Unternehmens zu ändern.

Über die Außendienstler zu schimpfen, ist in etwa so, als würde man bei Aldi eine verdorbene Konserve kaufen und sich lauthals bei der Verkäuferin an der Kasse beschweren - Völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Boot angler schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr hier alle nur Binsenwaisheiten verbreitet oder ob irgendjemand ahnung hat von dem was er hier schreibt....
> das geht nicht persönlich gegen dich trixi, aber dein post hat mir am "besten" gefallen...
> 
> wer von euch weiß denn viel viele werke es überhaupt für rollen gibt??
> ...


 
sooo, zum guten schluß noch mal mein erstes posting für dich mein lieber Tino...

wo habe ich hier jemanden persönlich angegriffen, oder mich im ton vergriffen...
du hingeben "degadierst" mich zum Klinkenputzer...
schreibst ich labere um den heißen brei rum...
weiß ja nicht ob du mit deinen kupels LABERST, aber das hat nichts mit ner "konstruktiven kritik" zu tun sondern ist lediglich ne billige, nein sogar proletische art und weise hier nen streit vom zaun zu brechen...
würd gern mal wissen wo solche intolleranten typen wie du ihr gerät herbekommen würden wenn es keine "klinkenputzer" geben würde???
von Askari???

ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen das solche post´s wie : Cormoran würd ich die finger von lassen" dem ersteller dieses Themas nix nutzen...

und bis jetzt (glaube ich )hat noch keiner hier geschrieben  "ich habe diese rolle lange gefischt und kann nur abraten"


mirco

so und nun werd ich mich hier raushalten und hoffe das der Eröffner dieses Themas hier trotzdem seine info´s (und keine verallgemeinerten Binsenw*E*isheiten) rausziehen kann...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Also Herr Boot Angler,

bleib mal ruhig. Immerhin hast du mit deinem Posting den Streit vom Zaun gebrochen. Inhaltlich hast du sicherlich recht, aber so ganz fein hast du es auch nicht formuliert, nicht wahr...
#d
Ich hab deine Statements mal markiert: Man kann einen solchen Ton anschlagen, muss man aber nicht. 

Und wenn man den Wald so anpinkelt, dann pinkelt ein einzelner Baum halt auch mal zurück. In diesem Sinne lass es gut sein.



Boot angler schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr hier alle nur Binsenwaisheiten verbreitet _oder ob irgendjemand ahnung hat von dem was er hier schreibt...._
> das geht nicht persönlich gegen dich trixi, aber dein post hat mir am "besten" gefallen...
> 
> wer von euch weiß denn viel viele werke es überhaupt für rollen gibt??
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> @ Ralle 24
> kann das mit den unterschiedlichen Kritiken nicht genauso sein wie bei den Angelgeräten? Die eine Firma hatte ja auch einen schlechten Ruf was die Qualität angeht und dann ist selbstverständlich auch in Zukunft alles Müll was die bauen,egal ob es den Tatsachen entspricht oder nicht. Desweiteren wer macht denn die Vergleiche? Meist sind es doch auch die entsprechenden "Fachzeitschriften". Oder hast du schon mal erlebt das ein Fahrzeug aus dem VW-Konzern in gewissen Blättern nicht den Testsieg holt, selbst wenn dann Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden müssen.



Ja selbstverständlich. Markenfetischismus ist noch nie mein Ding gewesen, weder im positiven noch im negativen Sinn. 
Auch ist der Preis nicht unbedingt ein Zeichen von Qualität, resp. ein niedriger Preis ein Zeichen für mangelnde Qualität.
Man kann allerhöchstens von Tendenzen sprechen, aber die Prüfung muss immer im Einzelfall erfolgen. Professionelle Testberichte sind für mich Schall und Rauch, kennt man nie die Motive die dahinter stehen. 
Und selbst persönliche Erfahrungen sind mit Vorsicht zu betrachten. Zu unterschiedlich ist die Handhabung, die zugemutete Auslastung und der Umgang.
Am besten geht man in den Laden und schaut sich eine Rolle an. Der so vermittelte Eindruck, das Bauchgefühl und auch das persönliche Gefallen sind Entscheidungskriterien die sicher nicht schlechter sind als andere. Aber auch nicht vollkommen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Bei Kleinteilen hat Comoran eine gute Qualität zum unschlagbaren Preis. Ich finde es in solchen Diskussionen immer wieder schade, dass die Säue -Shimano, Daiwa, DAM und in diesem Fall Comoran- immer schon geschlachtet sind bevor sie überhaupt einer in der Hand gehabt hat. Das Comoran keine eigenen Rollenserien entwickelt liegt wohl bei der Betrachtung der Bilder auf der Hand, ebenso wie man von einer Rolle in der Preiskategorie keine Wunderdinge erwarten kann. Die technischen Daten klingen zunächst mal gut, für mich ist der letztlich entscheidene Faktor, wie die Rolle Schnur verlegt, weil das bei den Rollen von C., die ich bisher in der Hand hatte ein echtes Manko war.
> 
> Letztlich wird wohl nur eins wirklich Auskunft geben können: Einige Leute müssen die Rolle kaufen und ihre Erfahrungen posten. Ich bin es nicht.


 
Bei diesen Streitereien finde ich mein Posting von Seite 1 richtig gut.


----------



## kingandre88 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Ich verstehe nich,wie man sich so darüber streiten kann........ich bin auch besitzer von 2 Cormoran-Rollen,die regelmäßig zum Einsatz kommen(Spinn-und Feederfischen),und das sogar am Rhein,und sie halten es aus,haben eine gute Schnurverlegung etc.....kenne auch einige,die mit Cormoran-Rollen Fischen und ebenfalls keine Probleme haben.......bevor sie keiner in der Hand hatte oder sie jemals benutzt hat zum Fischen,sollte einfach nix dazu schreiben...|krach:
Das is wie,als wenn sich jemand ein Ford Focus RS kaufen will,und einer Besitzt ein Golf Gti und sagt,er sei der beste und der Focus ist schrott.......
Keep Cool,Petrijüngiger|wavey:
Wird Zeit,das das Wetter besser wird,dann wird´s mit der Stimmung auch besser!!!:vik:


----------



## Upi (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Moin!
Also das das hier so ein Drama wird das habe ich nicht gedacht.
Jetzt schreiben diejenigen mir bitte eben die eine kaputte Cormoran Rolle haben auch gerne per PN und auch ab welches Bj. und Modell.

Ich besitze von fast allen Rollenherstellern Rollen Shimano-Spro-Silstar-Abu-Cormoran-Balzer-DAM-Sänger etc.
und ich habe die nie nachgefettet (ich angel schon seid über 35 Jahre) bis ich hier im Board mich über die Red-Arc schlau gelesen hab das war letztes Jahr in Januar-Februar ich hab das Teil aufgeschraubt und nix besonderes gesehen außer das die sehr kompliziert zum auseinander schrauben war, ich hab vorher noch andere auseinander gebaut bei denen es leichter geht.

Was mich sonst noch wundert ist das alle die Technium anpreisen obwohl die nur 3+1 Kugellager hat alle schreien nach leichtlauf und da ich Metaller bin wundert mich das weil Lager für mich leichtlauf bedeutet.

Ich habe auch 2 Rollen die kaputt sind auch eine Cormoran aber das war meine Schuld und die andere habe ich beim Makrelenangeln überfordert, genaue Bezeichnung muß ich erst schauen, wenn es interessiert.


----------



## Damyl (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

@Kohlmeise/Sensitivfischer

Wenns euch noch interessiert ........
Spro Deutschland gibt es seit 1999
Damals kamen die schon mit der Freeliner, einer sehr guten Freilaufrolle, auf den Markt.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

@ Upi:
Die Sache mit den Kugellagern kannst du völlig vergessen. 
Klar, die Technium mit 3+1 Lagern wird nicht so laufen wie ne Stella mit 13+1 Lagern, dafür läuft sie aber besser (und das auch auf dauer) als z.B. eine Exage mit 5+1 Lagern. 
Dann werden bei manchem Rollen eher billige Lager verwendet, bei anderen qualitativ hochwertige, macht auch einen Unterschied beim Lauf. Dann zu guter Letzt Tolleranzen und die Abstimmungen der Teile. Kugellager werden normalerweise dort eingebaut, wo Reibung, bzw. für das Material zu viel Reibung entsteht. Eine Rolle braucht auch "nur" 3 Kugellager, zwei Stück dort wo die Kurbel durchs Getriebe gesteckt wird (also an dem großem Antriebsrad) und eins bei der Achse. 

Und das du deine Red Arc relativ schwer aufbekommen hast macht auch Sinn, die ganzen Schrauben sind versteckt und geschützt damit sie nicht einfach aufgehen, sich lockern, bzw. alles dicht und fest bleibt.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Damyl schrieb:


> @Kohlmeise/Sensitivfischer
> 
> Wenns euch noch interessiert ........
> Spro Deutschland gibt es seit 1999
> Damals kamen die schon mit der Freeliner, einer sehr guten Freilaufrolle, auf den Markt.



Joo, das hat mich schon noch interessiert, daher Danke für die Aufklärung.#6


----------



## Tino (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Also Herr Boot Angler,
> 
> bleib mal ruhig. Immerhin hast du mit deinem Posting den Streit vom Zaun gebrochen. Inhaltlich hast du sicherlich recht, aber so ganz fein hast du es auch nicht formuliert, nicht wahr...
> #d
> ...





Danke Kohlmeise 

Mehr wollte ich auch nicht damit gesagt haben.


*Bootangler*,trotz dieser Meinungsverschiedenheit wünsche ich dir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.#h


----------



## Upi (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Moin!
So ich habe mich entschlossen das ich mir die Rolle holen werde, hab auch schon einen besseren preis bei E... gefunden 87.99€+5.99€ Versand= 93.98€ für die 3000er, 1€ mehr für die 3500er

Jetzt meine letzte Frage!!!
1.) 3000er 170m 0,28 und 280g 5,2:1 Einzug 77cm
2.) 3500er 200m 0,30 und 350g 4,8:1 Einzug 81cm
Welche der beiden???


----------



## Khaane (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Würde die 3000er wählen, die 3500er wäre mir zum Spinnfischen schon zu schwer.

Wichtig, zieh die Schnur mit der Rolle auf (nicht maschinell), damit du gleich siehst wie die Schnurverlegung ist.


----------



## Upi (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

@ Khaane
Sorry das Gewicht der 3000er ist 280g hab es geändert aber leichter ist die immer noch undrdas wird auch wohl meine Entscheidung werden wenn hier nicht noch Top Aussagen kommen.


----------



## Tino (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Hallo

Ich würde dir auch die 3000er ans Herz legen.


----------



## trixi-v-h (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Upi, was für Top Aussagen erwartest du hier? Dieser Thread ist doch ein fast perfektes Beispiel für die Entscheidungshilfe beim Gerätekauf. Entscheide sowas lieber aus eigenem Kopf-oder Bauchgefühl heraus da machst du mit Sicherheit weniger verkehrt als bei einer "Internetberatung"


----------



## Upi (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen? Gekauft!*

So Leute!
Ich habe mir die 3500er Heute gekauft. Bei meinem Händler war Heute verkaufsoffen und dann noch 20% deshalb die 3500er. Ich hatte meine Angelrute mit und hab die Rolle mal ran geschraubt und ich finde es passt prima. Ich hab im Laden zuerst mal die Spule abgeschraubt und hab mich etwas über die Bremse gewundert hatte ich so noch nicht gesehen, dann ab in die andere Ecke eine Daiwa (Team-Daiwa mit Doppelkurbel) Spule ab und siehe da die gleiche Bremse aber die Achse war dünner. 
Zu-hause angekommen und ab in die Werkstadt Schnur aufspulen da ich noch von der Fireline Cristal hatte die erst drauf und dann noch eine etwas dickere Penn quasi zum unterfüttern dann das ganze auf die andere Spule und ich muß sagen die Schnur liegt ganz gut schön gleichmäßig usw. morgen geht es ans Wasser und dann kommen hier Bilder. 
Wenn jemand Bilder von der Rolle details sehen möchte dann soll er sich hier melden.
Ps.Es kommt noch eine andere Schnur drauf Spider Wire.


----------



## kaizr (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

ich habe exakt die gleich Rolle, black star 9 PiF 3500

und fische die zusammen mit der Daiwa infinity Q GUmmifischrute in 2,70m mit 30-60g WUrfgewicht.

Ich kann nur sagen das die ROlle einen sehr guten Eindruck macht und was sie wirklich kann werde ich morgen und übermorgen beim Dorschangeln sehen.

Aber die ganzen "Könner" die Cormoran kaputt schreien sollten diese Rolle wirklich erst einmal in der Hand gehalten haben.

Ich werde morgen abend berichten wie die ersten Versuche waren. Welche Schnur machste Dir darauf?


----------



## Upi (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

So hier die versprochenen Bilder und getestet habe ich 
6er Ondex, 9,5cm Ilix Wobbler, Mans 1- Wobbler und Gufis 7-12cm und die flogen alle super weit obwohl ich kein Freund bin von der Fireline.


----------



## dodo12 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Sieht echt gut aus! 
Geile Farbkombi!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ganz so negativ würde ich das nicht sehen. Da braucht es lediglich einen unternehmerischen Weitblick, der erkennt, dass man mit dem Billigzeug auf Dauer keinen Blumentopf gewinnt. Und wenn man dann beschließt, ordentliche Rollen herstellen zu lassen (von "Bauen" rede ich gar nicht, bauen tut die keiner mehr selbst), dann kann sich die Marke innerhalb kurzer Zeit durchaus vom Billigheimer zu einem guten Anbieter wandeln.


Prinzipiell geb ich Dir recht, möglich ist das. 
Nur ist es so unwahrscheinlich, wo sie alle auf Profitmaximierung schielen und auch noch die allerletzten soliden Elemente durch irgend ein Plastikgelump ersetzen ...



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Siehe Spro. Gabs die vor 15 Jahren eigentlich schon? Und jetzt bauen sie ne abgewandelte Applause (oder ist´s ne Zauber?), haben, um dies tun zu dürfen, ein paar Scheinchen hingeblättert und dazu noch gewaltig die Werbemaschine angeworfen - und fertig ist das Erfolgsmodell "Red Arc".


Die Leute von Spro haben da praktisch nichts dran entwickelt, die Rollen gab es bei Ryobi schon lange. Mit der Red war jemand mal mutig, eine auffällige Farbe geordert, eine "Rote Zauber", und es hat sehr positiv geklappt. Die Vermarktung durch Spro war eindeutig besser und erfolgreicher als bei Ryobi. 

Nur: Das wird sich kaum wiederholen, da solche Rollen nicht einfach so nachkommen. Ich kenne keine sonstigen vergleichbaren Rollen außerhalb dieser Familie, ob bei Spro oder auch Ryobi. Die Brandungsrollen z.B. haben gar nichts damit gemein. Sprich: Die bauen nicht grundsätzlich gute Rollen, sondern bringen eher mal eine nur als Ausnahme.

Wenn mir einer sagt: Neue Spro Rolle (oder Ryobi) und ist nicht direkt eine Kopie/Unfärbung von Applause+Zauber, dann bin ich genauso skeptisch wie bei Cormoran. 
Die Ryobi Excia ist eine weiter entwickelte verstärkt shimanoisierte Zauber, nichts anderes. Deswegen taugt sie.

Die einzige Firma mit einem wirklich hohen Erwartungswert für ihre (neuen) Angelrollenprodukte ist (war) Shimano. Nur haben sie für die Einsteigermodelle Hyperloop und Alivio FB jetzt auch geloost, in die Schrottgrenze abgekippt.
Einige anspruchsvolle Shimano-Rollen-Angler haben schon lange gesagt, dass es erst wirklich ab TwinPower taugt... 
Die ELF, die ich letztens in der Hand hatte, ist auch keine voller Ersatz mehr für Technium FA/Super GT FA.

Daiwa geht eigentlich erst bei der Caldia-Serie los, die Exceller darunter ist ziemlich liederlich gebaut, die billigeren Modelle einem Daiwa drauf eigentlich nicht würdig. 

Da kann man also auch schon ein Messlatte ansetzen und sagen: Unterhalb dieses Levels (und Preises) taugt es gar nichts mehr. Die Tendenz sehe ich sogar steigend. :g
Eine Umkehr in der alles beherrschenden Marktdoktrin des Massenbilligkonsums als sehr unwahrscheinlich. #d


----------



## Upi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

@ Det
Ich finde dein Wissen beeindruckend, aber von den Rollen wo Du von sprichst ist doch eine andere Liga, Ausnahme ist die Red Sichelich aber bei meiner Red wackelt die Kurbelachse auch im Getriebe. Nicht jeder kann sich einen Mercedes leisten und darum fahren die meisten Golf etc. und ich denke das der Großteil hier Golf fährt und das man testen sollte um die Große Breite es mitzuteilen.

Ich mach Dir ein Angebot, ich schicke Dir meine Cormoran Rolle für einen Monat zum testen und ich nehme sogar das Rückporto auf meiner Kappe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

An den Preisen allein kannst Du die "Liga" ja nicht festmachen.
Das wäre ja auch sehr einfach.

Da gibt es den Listen- und den Einführungspreis, dann den Straßenpreis und anschließend irgendwann die Sonderangebote. Jede Firma hat noch ihr eigenes Aufpreisfaktormodell, je bekannter, je höher der Vorfaktor.
Eine Rolle mit 280 EUR Listenpreis und 70 EUR Sonderangebotspreis wirbelt die Ligen schon ganz schön durcheinander. :q 
Mal so eben -200EUR sind anscheinend locker drin. Und Verdienst muss damit immer noch zu machen sein.

Ohne eine Rolle genau zu kennen, kann man nicht sicher sagen, ob und wie sie taugt oder nicht, ganz klar. 
Vorher helfen aber manchmal Einschätzungen - oder auch nicht. Interessant ist schon sehr oft das: Wie könnte es sein, so aus dem Bauch oder sonstwie heraus ... Erfahrungen mit Vormodellen, ähnlichen Rollen.

Wenn eine Rolle 3 Jahre von einigen Anglern intensiv gefischt wurde, ist alles ganz einfach. Da kann jeder derjeningen eine begründete Einschätzung abgeben.
Aber wer will schon 3 Jahre warten, ob er kauft? 
Und ob es die dann überhaupt noch gibt? 

Ich brauche eine Rolle keinen Monat lang am Wasser testen, um eine Einschätzung darüber zu haben. Das sollte schon schneller gehen, schneller möglich sein, und sehr viel kann man auch in einer Stunde gründliche Inspektion sehen. Natürlich auch originär mit werfen usw., aber eine Menge erschließt sich unter einfacher Belastung, vor allem einer komponentenweisen Belastung.

Eine sichere Aussage ergäbe sich erst bei einer größeren Probe und reihenweisen Zerstörung im Grenzlastbereich - aber das will keiner bezahlen und macht anscheinend nichtmal der Hersteller. 
(ala PKW-Crashtests, da ist es aber vorgeschrieben)

Wenn Dir daran liegt, können wir gerne per PN eine Inspektion bereden, was neues anschauen und ausprobieren ist immer interessant.


----------



## Upi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Eine Rolle mit 280 EUR Listenpreis und 70 EUR Sonderangebotspreis wirbelt die Ligen schon ganz schön durcheinander. :q
> Mal so eben -200EUR sind anscheinend locker drin. Und Verdienst muss damit immer noch zu machen sein.
> 
> 
> Wenn Dir daran liegt, können wir gerne per PN eine Inspektion bereden, was neues anschauen und ausprobieren ist immer interessant.


 
1.)Das sind dann aber ja Hammer Unterschiede und die bekommt man auch nur einmal in 10 Jahre wenn überhaupt und dann muß man auch zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein.
Bei uns hier war ja am Sonntag verkaufsoffen und die hatten auf alles 20% wenn man dann bedenkt das die eine Stella für 500€-20%=400€ verkaufen das ist dann schon sehr gut und wenn man dann auch noch so etwas haben will oder sucht ist es doch Super.

2.) Ja können wir gerne machen ich möchte auch gern mehr über die Materie erfahren, schreib mir was ich machen soll ich hab auch eine Explosionszeichnung.


----------



## Tino (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

Daiwa geht eigentlich erst bei der Caldia-Serie los, die Exceller darunter ist ziemlich liederlich gebaut, die billigeren Modelle einem Daiwa drauf eigentlich nicht würdig. 

Hallo Angel Det

Als bekennender Daiwa-Fetischist und Liebhaber gebe ich dir absolut Recht.
Die *Exceller* (ich habe zwei fürn Forellenpuff) sind auch m.M. viel zu teuer für diese Qualität.
Als dritte fürn Puff fische ich ne alte* Regal Z* zum schleppen.
Die kam mal 134 DM und ist um Längen besser gebaut,wie die Exceller.
Seit ca. 3 Jahren fische ich noch ne *Caldia* anner Ostsee zum Mefo-und Horni fischen.
Absolute Traumrolle in der Verarbeitung und im Gebrauch.
Noch kein Makel feststellbar.


----------



## kaizr (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

an alle cormoran hasser:

ich war dorschangeln in einem bekannten hafen in dänemark. meine rolle hat keine probleme mit minus 10 grad oder sonst irgend etwas.

ich habe selbst auch die neue daiwa infinitiy q zaion in der 3000er größe gefischt. sicher ist da ein unterscheid aber die kostet auch einfach mal das 3,5 - fache.

die black star 9PiF 3500 ist sehr sehr gut. wer sie nicht selbst gefischt hat sollte sich einfach mal in zurückhaltung üben.

wir haben alles richtig gemacht mit der rolle :vik::vik::vik:
heute abend mach ich n foto von meiner combo

mfg fabian


----------



## kaizr (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



Tino schrieb:


> Daiwa geht eigentlich erst bei der Caldia-Serie los, die Exceller darunter ist ziemlich liederlich gebaut, die billigeren Modelle einem Daiwa drauf eigentlich nicht würdig.


 

Ich habe die Daiwa Crossfire 3500 im Meer gefischt um den MeFo`s nachzustellen. DIe ROlle kostet nur 35 € und ist TIP TOP.

alo ich Teile deine Meinung da garnicht.


----------



## Tino (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*



kaizr schrieb:


> Ich habe die Daiwa Crossfire 3500 im Meer gefischt um den MeFo`s nachzustellen. DIe ROlle kostet nur 35 € und ist TIP TOP.
> 
> alo ich Teile deine Meinung da garnicht.




Wobei meinevorherige Aussage allgemein gelten sollte.

Soll heissen, ob alle Daiwa Crossfire 3500 so gut sind wie deine, wage ich zu bezweifeln.In dieser Preisklasse findet man nicht mehr das an Qualität,wie vor 8 oder 10 Jahren.(70 DM)
Versteh mich nicht falsch,ich besitze ausschliesslich Daiwa-Modelle.(Ich hasse Daiwa und Cormoran überhaupt nicht)
Siehe die ganze Red,Blue und was weiss ich nicht noch Arc Rollengeschichte.
Einige lieben diese Rollen,für andere ist sie Schrott.

Die Exceller ist für das Geld die sie kostet nicht dolle verarbeitet,da war Daiwa schon besser.


----------



## Upi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cormoran BLACK STAR 9PiF 3000 Kaufen??*

@ kaizr
Was hast du den für Fische damit hoch gezogen das wäre doch auch interessant hier zu lesen und wie lange im Einsatz den so kann man das doch besser beurteilen was die Rolle hält-kann. Es wäre schon wenn du das noch schreiben würdest.


----------

